# This is so heartbreaking, can anyone help these two boys?



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

This was posted on the work_gold email list, cross posted here with permission (emphasis mine). There was a photo attached, but it's a docx. file and my computer won't open it. I'm going to email it to someone and see if she can open it and post the photo:


Date: Wed, 18 Sep 2013 18:38:12 -0500
From: Dee Dee Rose <[email protected]>
Subject: Two Goldens needing a home

There are 2 male neutered 8 yr old Golden Retrievers in need of a forever home for both. They are brothers and have never been separated.

*The owners are sending them to the shelter as the owners are getting new carpet, and the dogs shed.

*Please, if you know of someone wanting house trained, well behaved, super sweet boys, please let me know.

They are in the Little Rock, AR area.

Let's help these wonderful dogs!

My email: [email protected]

-- 
Dee Dee Rose

_here is the original letter (information is somewhat repetitive):_

_I'm trying to help a friend find a good home to these beautiful full blooded male golden retrievers, Max and Toby. They need to stay together as they are brothers and have never been apart. They are 8 years old, very sweet calm house dogs. They are both neutered and weight between 85 and 95 lbs. See picture attached.

Their sad story is their owners are re-carpeting their house and have decided they don't want the dogs anymore as they shed. They are actually going to take them to the animal shelter if they don't find a new home soon! 

If anyone is interested in these beautiful animals, or knows someone that might be, please call or e-mail me at the information below. I'd really like to help these dogs find a forever home. 



Beth May
Facility Manager
Corporate Occupier & Investor Services
Cushman & Wakefield
__P.O. Box 551_
_Little Rock, Arkansas 72201_
_ 
Tel: __(501) 377-5687_
_Mob: __(501) 231-8039_
_Fax: __(501) 377-5404_
_ 
Email: __[email protected]_
_http://www.cushmanwakefield.com/_​


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh my God, Heartbreaking is putting it mildly. New carpeting trumps a bonded pair. Shame on those owners! I'm looking at rescues but can't do two.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Omg!!! 

I hope they can find a home. Wishing and praying for their forever home to come in time. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ShadowGolden (Sep 4, 2012)

That's just awful - what is wrong with people? And at eight years old, they've been with that family a long time. Just awful. I hope they find a loving home - one that doesn't care if their carpet has an awesome fur-trim.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

hotel4dogs said:


> Their sad story is their owners are re-carpeting their house and have decided they don't want the dogs anymore as they shed.




I'm speechless...well, that's not entirely true. The things I _want_ to say would get me kicked off the forum.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

If anyone could make a decision like that, I think those two goldens are headed to a better home than the one they've had for the past 8 years. Tacky, tacky people.


----------



## MarleyMay (May 18, 2013)

You have got to be kidding me?!?!

I just don't understand some people. And honestly, I don't want too... Rediculous.


----------



## Bell (Jan 23, 2010)

Really??!! New carpet?!They'll be better off with someone that deserves them..In my country it's usually ''we're having a baby'', ''we're moving,no dogs allowed'',''i'm going abroad to work/study''.. Poor boys...


----------



## USAFWife74 (Jan 13, 2013)

So sad.....


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

This makes me mad. There are reasons that I can understand...THIS is NOT one of them. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I can't find the words............

I have sent GR Rescue info to both email address provided.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

This is why I prefer to rescue..poor babies. Pets, are NOT DISPOSABLE!!!!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Memphis Area Golden Rescue is aware, they are trying to work with the owners.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

mylissyk said:


> Memphis Area Golden Rescue is aware, they are trying to work with the owners.


Yes!!!!!!! Yay!!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Great, I hope Memphis can take them.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

can we make a carpet out of the humans for the dogs to lay on?


----------



## Cooper'sMom2013 (Sep 14, 2013)

I don't understand this at all. We're looking at putting in hardwood floors because of a Golden we're going to get next month, we want our household to work in harmony. I just can't imagine. Poor boys.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. I sure hope someone kind and loving can take these two boys.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

*So very sad!*

No words.....


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Sending many prayers for those boys to find their loving home.
Hope when the owners time come to move there, in heaven will be putting "new carpets" and not let them in!
What a vast of 8 years for those beautiful dogs!


----------



## sabrinamae12 (Mar 22, 2013)

I think the word we're looking for is "disgusting." I couldn't imagine losing - let alone voluntarily giving up - my boy after just two years. I can't believe they are so unbonded with these boys. They need their heads checked... 

Praying they find a LOVING home. Thank you for posting them


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

Horrible! Chalk it up to another idiotic reason dogs end up in shelters. Nobody to blame but the pathetic owners. Hope they find loving forever homes soon!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

MAGRR in Memphis has a volunteer in Little Rock. 

Shoot Caroline162 (who adopted Sammy/Max last June) a PM. She knows the lady and has her contact info.


----------



## caroline162 (Jun 11, 2013)

I can get them and hook up with MAGRR... I tried to call Beth May at the number listed but didn't get an answer. I will try again.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

caroline162 said:


> I can get them and hook up with MAGRR... I tried to call Beth May at the number listed but didn't get an answer. I will try again.


Hero


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

Let me know if I can help in any way.


----------



## caroline162 (Jun 11, 2013)

Well, the MAGRR coordinator went to their house already two weeks ago, they have had the surrender forms and told her they are trying to decide what to do... not much else we can do, if they will not surrender the dogs. I have offered to help with picking them up and keeping them until we get them to Memphis, but sounds like right now things are in the owners' hands. They certainly do NOT have to take them to the shelter to get rid of them, so I don't know if that was just a manipulative thing to put in there, or if they sent that longer than two weeks ago.


----------



## USAFWife74 (Jan 13, 2013)

Ugh!!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

I just hope these dogs get loved no matter where they are. I can't imagine giving up a dog, let alone two after 8 years just for a new carpet!:no:


----------



## caroline162 (Jun 11, 2013)

dborgers said:


> Hero


Well, not yet... I hate this helpless feeling  But offers of help have been put out there and I hope the owners do the right thing. 

Thanks for calling to give me a heads up! Now that we're back in school with homework/sports/etc. I don't have as much time to check in here.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

caroline162 said:


> Well, the MAGRR coordinator went to their house already two weeks ago, they have had the surrender forms and told her they are trying to decide what to do... not much else we can do, if they will not surrender the dogs. I have offered to help with picking them up and keeping them until we get them to Memphis, but sounds like right now things are in the owners' hands. They certainly do NOT have to take them to the shelter to get rid of them, so I don't know if that was just a manipulative thing to put in there, or if they sent that longer than two weeks ago.


 
I got a similiar reply from the people that I emailed the Rescue info to-(the addresses provided in the beginning of this thread). 

They both told me that the GR Rescue had been in contact with the owners, but the owners are trying to find a home for them together and are hesitant to release them to the Rescue. 

I don't know how this GR Rescue works, but I see many pairs available for Adoption through GR Rescues often.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thanks for posting Barbara*



CAROLINA MOM said:


> I got a similiar reply from the people that I emailed the Rescue info to-(the addresses provided in the beginning of this thread).
> 
> They both told me that the GR Rescue had been in contact with the owners, but the owners are trying to find a home for them together and are hesitant to release them to the Rescue.
> 
> I don't know how this GR Rescue works, but I see many pairs available for Adoption through GR Rescues often.


Thanks for posting about these dogs in need Barbara!
I just pray that the owners do call the rescue and DON'T take them to a rescue!


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I really don't think that Memphis rescue would split up those boys.
I think the owner is looking for excuses. If they dump them off at a regular shelter, they most likely will not stay together - if they make it out alive. 
Owner surrenders are the first to be put to sleep - at least in our county.


----------



## caroline162 (Jun 11, 2013)

What that tells me is that they put that comment about taking the dogs to the shelter in there to be manipulative, which really irritates me. Hopefully they can find a good home (scary, since they won't be able to do the kind of screening that the rescue does), but at least we know that if they DON'T find a good home, they have the option of sending them to MAGRR (NOT "the shelter"). Ugh.


----------



## averageJoelene (Aug 31, 2013)

I'm closer to the Fort Smith, Ar area, but this isn't too far from me at all!


----------



## averageJoelene (Aug 31, 2013)

I do not have any contact info for the people involved, but want to throw out that I'd love to help any way I can!


----------



## PrincessDaisy (Dec 20, 2011)

MAGRR will not separate a bonded pair. The brothers will be re-homed together.

I can help transport.

Sounds to me like these "owners" felt the need for new fashion accessories 8 years ago and got two puppies. Now it is time to redecorate their lives. Probably not even bonded to their dogs.

Caroline, are you sure Sammy Whammy doesn't need a couple of step-brothers? LOL


Max (the human, not the dog)


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Gee. I have a novel idea. If the owners are SO concerned about separating them...... Hmmmm..... Maybe they shouldn't be sending them away from what should have been a forever home. Over carpet! 

/end rant


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## caroline162 (Jun 11, 2013)

HA!! YES I am very sure that Sammy does NOT need brothers! But I have offered to foster and transport and have passed along to MAGRR the other offers for help from GRF. So it's all up to the crappy owners at this point. I think I'm extra wary of the whole situation because of my experience with those people who wanted to get rid of their two females (which led me to GRF and ultimately Sammy so I guess it wasn't all bad!) but then after a week of stringing me along changed their mind and decided to keep them. Same kind of situation.


----------



## GingerSnap (Sep 28, 2013)

*Confused*

I'm new to the forum and to the rescuing process, so I'm having trouble following. Have the owners decided to keep the dogs? I got list when surrender forms were mentioned. 

I have a 1-year-old female (spayed) Golden and wanted to find her a companion to play with during the day. I'm considering the 2 boys but am a little nervous about having three dogs.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Any update on these two boys?


----------



## caroline162 (Jun 11, 2013)

GingerSnap said:


> I'm new to the forum and to the rescuing process, so I'm having trouble following. Have the owners decided to keep the dogs? I got list when surrender forms were mentioned.
> 
> I have a 1-year-old female (spayed) Golden and wanted to find her a companion to play with during the day. I'm considering the 2 boys but am a little nervous about having three dogs.


The owners have been contacted by the rescue - the rescue coordinator came to their house, informed them all about the rescue process, gave them surrender forms, etc. but the owners chose not to surrender the dogs. Whether they decided to try to find homes themselves or keep the dogs, I don't know. 

MAGRR knows that several of us from GRF are willing to help these boys find a new home and will let me know if they hear back from the owners. The fact that we haven't yet makes me think it's not going to happen.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Caroline*

Caroline

Thanks for updating. I know you'll let us know if you hear anything else.


----------

